

Are we in a startup bubble? - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2011/03/13/are-we-in-a-startup-bubble/

======
giano
I agree about the situation in the Silicon Valley, the situation in Europe is
a bit different, raising money seems much harder ...

